
Swintec Typewriters - brudgers
http://www.swintec.com/5-typewriters
======
fernly
Not a very informative page. What is the printing technology? Typebar, daisy-
wheel, dot-matrix? (The ribbons look like they would fit either of the latter
two.) What does the "display" provide, one line of type you can correct before
printing?

~~~
teh_klev
> What is the printing technology? Typebar, daisy-wheel, dot-matrix?

Judging by the ribbon cartridge type and the spec of 20-22 characters per
second I expect they're daisywheel printers. Also if you look closely at the
clear cased versions you can see the head assembly which has a daisywheel
loaded

[http://www.swintec.com/clear-typewriters/21-2410cc-
michigan....](http://www.swintec.com/clear-typewriters/21-2410cc-
michigan.html)

[http://www.swintec.com/15-print-wheels](http://www.swintec.com/15-print-
wheels)

> What does the "display" provide, one line of type you can correct before
> printing?

If you have a read of the spec here:

[http://www.swintec.com/48-2640-electronic-display-
typewriter...](http://www.swintec.com/48-2640-electronic-display-
typewriter-.html)

 _700-character Correction Memory ( within 10 lines)_

You can do some basic correction. I used to maintain/repair this kind of thing
back in the late 80's early 90's when I worked as a field service engineer.
Some more advanced units could store whole documents and do more clever
things.

------
teh_klev
Not really sure what the point of this link is. Are people really that
surprised that typewriters are still in use or still manufactured?

There are still many valid use cases, especially with carbon (or carbonless)
copy forms where you need an impact printer.

~~~
atonparker
I was surprised. I had no idea typewriters were still in use, or at least in
enough use to be sold new.

------
ams6110
Don't know how they are now but about three decades ago I had a Swintec desk
calculator that was just the best. Great feel to the keys and you could key in
numbers as fast as you wanted and it would never drop a digit.

